# shooting at the clay pit(s) in black water?



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

well i was speaking with my brother in law about where i could go and get some target rounds off, and i already visit the range on quintett , and he told me about going to the clay pits out in black water, said thats were alot of people go to get some target shots off?.. 

is this a legal place to shoot ? or will game wardens/ leo have problems with it?

i just dont want to wander off into the forest with my guns to run into a crap load of trouble with any kind of loe.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

These days, if it's not your property or you don't have permission to be there, it can always stir up trouble. Hell, I can remember going to the clay pitts off of Avalon in Milton with my dad and shooting some rounds. But this was before they put all the houses around there.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i would think it would be ok, as long as you have a management area stamp.


----------



## bluebell (Feb 20, 2008)

I think it is illegal to shootin aclay pit. you best bet is to check with fwc. thank


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

he is not talking about shooting in a residential area, the pits they are talking about is management area property. it is owned by the state for hunting and rec. use. i have been shooting in the pit on sherman kenedy for 27-28 years.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Im not sure about Blackwater but I know on the Eglin reservation youre not aloud to just go and discharge firearms unless you are hunting. So I would check with the fwc and blackwater to be 100 percent sure.


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

It is illegal. Go look at the "Guns:" section in the regulations for Blackwater. Possession of a gun is allowed only during periods when hunting with a gun is permitted, except if you have a valid Concealed Carry Permit. 

http://myfwc.com/hunting/wma/2007-08/Northwest/Blackwater.pdf



Sorry, your best bet is to go to a range or find someone with land willing to let you shoot there.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

It also states in the Wildlife Management rules that target practice in the state forest is prohibited. Most people shoot anyway but it is illegal. Go to page 2 under guns and it is spelled out in item 2.

http://myfwc.com/hunting/wma/2008-09/Northwest/Blackwater.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

thanks alot for that info guys, saves me from geting into alot of trouble. i dont mind going to the range any, only thing i dont care about is i cant try other methods of shooting stance Ie laying down ect. and the target distance is preset where i would like to be able to do diff. distances and angles.

lol guess my best bet is to stop my ole ways and make some friends with land like stated above and practice there safely :doh


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was in Blackwater 1 year, and it was not hunting season...I had my rifle in the truck and was stopped by the game warden. Luckily I had a hunting license and Blackwater permit or he said I would have gotten a ticket...As fer shooting, I have no clue...

I open my place up every year fer folks to come out and plink or sight in but folks don't want to drive out to North Okaloosa county (near Karrick lake)...Invites there for all, just hit me up....I have a 25-50 yard plink/sight in range, then a 100, 200, and 250 yard marked range for big uns... Kids are welcomed since I have a 9,12,15 year old that have been shooting fer a while and might help anxiety of youngins' just learning to shoot....:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice gesture Jason. I may have to hit you up before season this year since my camp ain't that far from you.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's open brother, offered it up the last 2 years....just hit me up...:usaflag


----------

